# FNP-45 Tactical. Anyone got one??



## The91Bravo (Feb 26, 2011)

I have considered getting this as my next toy, and was hoping someone has first hand knowledge of this weapon.

Anyone shoot or have one?

http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firearms/model.asp?fid=FNF062&gid=FNG001&mid=FNM0173


----------



## policemedic (Feb 26, 2011)

Shot a demo at the NPRC last year. No complaints.


----------

